# Philadelphia north east Audi dealer recommendation



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm looking at buying a 2001 S4 in the north east Philadelphia area, and I'm looking for suggestions on which Audi dealer would be best to do a pre-buy inspection. 
It looks like the choices are:
Audi Willow Grove
Holbert Audi
Cherry Hill Audi
Your thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia north east Audi dealer recommendation (scottr20AE)*

Personally I would never take it to a dealer.
Suggest take it to a trusted private shop who knows what they are looking at.


----------



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Philadelphia north east Audi dealer recommendation (GLS-S4)*

My friend mentioned that he did not take his 01 M3 to a BMW dealer, mostly because they don't like to put their name on a pre-sale check out.
I'm open to that suggestion, but I need more than that. To me, if you work on Audi's all day, how could you not have the best shot at knowing where to look for problems?
Its not a modified car, its all stock.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Philadelphia north east Audi dealer recommendation (scottr20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottr20AE* »_To me, if you work on Audi's all day, how could you not have the best shot at knowing where to look for problems?

Fully agree.
At the same time, dealer or not, it all depends on the quality of the mechanic doing the work. Best approach is to find a trusted mechanic that you can deal with directly.
Guess I'm just tainted by the single local dealership who assume if you drive an Audi, then your a complete mechanical moron with thick glasses and an even thicker wallet... and that you better be more than happy to have an endless supply of dealer retail parts thrown on your Audi for $120/hr... and you better like it when they break stuff cause... well you get the idea


----------



## scottr20AE (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, I get that. The good news is that all I want is: "what is the status of this car, should I buy it, and what is coming my way, if I do?"
I have no problem paying the $120 x however many hours(because it would not be more than 2-3, I'm sure.) I would find out how much it is for this service ahead of time, and I do not plan on having them do any repairs. So, in this single instance, both parties get their $'s worth.


----------

